# Membership Drive - Support the Web's Premiere Martial Arts Discussion Forum!



## shesulsa (Mar 19, 2005)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

 MartialTalk is one of the three most visited martial arts discussion sites on the web.  We want to make it number two.  

  In order to grow, we need support.  There are several ways to support MartialTalk such as Supporting Membership, Advertising and Donations.

  Supporting Memberships are not much - $12 per year (that's only $1 per month) and with all the views we get, this is a good site to advertise your school on!  Donations help immensely as well.

  So if you enjoy this site, please make any effort you can to send some support the way of Bob Hubbard, the owner.  PayPal is available for your convenience.

  Thanks for your support!

  Georgia Ketchmark


----------

